# In over my head? Eh, why not right!



## Orcatkt (May 3, 2016)

So, many many moons ago I used to sail Moths (prior to foils etc) and loved it. Life happened and I was swamped with other things for a long time, though recently I had a chance to obtain a Soverel 26 in need of a little love and elbow grease.
Needless to say, I am picking her up in the next two weeks and hope to give her a quick shake down over the summer. Then come fall I will put her on the dry and start a refit / cleanup as required.

Looks like this is a good place for meeting and discussing the crazy addiction of pouring perfectly good money into the water. 

Duncan.

:cut_out_animated_em


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome to SailNut!

There is a moth that buzzes around Narragansett Bay in the summer. That thing amazes me (and my students) every time I see it foil and take off. It looks like it has afterburners! It must be a rush to sail/fly...


----------



## Orcatkt (May 3, 2016)

The new foiling setups are amazing. Wish I had stayed at it just for that alone! That said, a foiling Cat has to be something out of this world too! Imagine a Moth taking on the AC45's or 72's haha! 
For now, I am looking forward to getting setup for some bluewater work. Pretend I am in a (very slow) Whitbread and that I am sailing Steinlager 2!!


----------



## gamayun (Aug 20, 2009)

Hello Orcatkt, we are always pleased to welcome another boat owner who is ready to pour insane amounts of money into a floating fiberglass fun palace! Keep us posted on the projects


----------



## Orcatkt (May 3, 2016)

Thanks! I get to take ownership of the boat at the end of the month. Works out nicely. Figure I will take it for a couple of quite runs and identify the trouble areas so I can start the required repairs and maintenance this summer. I know it is mildly insane, but I want to make the 2017 Race to Alaska, so much work to do over the coming fall / winter I am sure!
Also looking for some easier race time in the Chesapeake bay area as crew this summer in order to brush up on my (very very very) rusty knowledge. Between that and studying the good old navigation systems (old style, not the fancy electronic stuff) I figure I should be able to get some offshore time under my belt prior to the start line in June next year.


----------



## Orcatkt (May 3, 2016)

Just thought, is there any small offshore racing left in the world? Or have the big pocket/wallet teams taken that away from us more regular folks?

Thanks,

Duncan.


----------



## gamayun (Aug 20, 2009)

West Coast. We have plenty of sailnuts who like to race small boats over big oceans long distances. Sometimes all by themselves, too 

Why do you think there's a self-powered Race to Alaska?

That said, there are rules and equipment requirements that irk a lot of people who enjoyed sailing in the good old days before EPIRB and lifelines.


----------



## Orcatkt (May 3, 2016)

Yeah, West Coast is a fairly active scene! I miss the PNW a lot, especially now that sailing dreams are much closer.
The Race to Alaska seems like a great adventure, perfect for us that wished to be on a Maxi in the Whitbread golden days. Just finished reading "Icebergs Port and Starboard." Miss the days when the boats were less space age and sailors more everyday people. Now I Just need to find some places to practice. Girlfriend wants to sail to Savannah for a fun run. Sounds like a good run!


----------



## RooDog (Oct 5, 2015)

Hello Orcakt! I'm slightly confused to your location. Are you East or West coast based?


----------



## Orcatkt (May 3, 2016)

I'm on the East at the moment. But not going to restrict myself to just the Atlantic, I miss my Pacific home waters.


----------



## Hudsonian (Apr 3, 2008)

The Annapolis-Bermuda Race and New England Lighthouse Series jump out. Some of the NELS races occur annually and some every other year. Here are the 2016 races in the series:
NELS Even Year Races | Stamford Yacht Club


----------

